
Show HN: Textbooks to Bucks-A P2P textbook selling platform for college students - modernAlexander
http://www.textbookstobucks.com
======
modernAlexander
Hey, all. I made this because buying textbooks from my university bookstore
was border-line extortion. I wanted a fun, seamless way to tap into my
personal/social network for used textbooks, and on the flip-side, an easy way
to sell them back to other students who need them. Any feedback would be
appreciated! Thanks!

